# Into the Icy Darkness Story Hour - Now Appearing in a Word File!



## Emperor Valerian (Mar 10, 2005)

Way way back, I promised that my first story hour would be put into a word file, with grammatical mistakes, etc. deleted, and scenes improved.  Well, I've run into a writing block on my current SH, so I decided to go back and edit my old one, finally getting done this promise I made long ago.

For those that are new, Into the Icy Darkness was a rather wild, crazy game I ran my first time as a DM, full of plots, counterplots, chases and drama, with some of the most creative characters I've seen.  Or so _I_ claim.   

I haven't gotten into the meat of the editing just yet, but for right now, I've set up a little teaser.  Its on Yahoo/Geocities though... if anyone can tell me of a better file-hosting site, let me know, please.

Into the Icy Darkness: The Great Demon War:  Introduction - The Cast of Characters!


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, I got a chance to work on this some, and so here is the first section of the word file.  Hopefully once school is out, I can mabye add illustrations to future updates of the word file.

Into the Icy Darkness:  Chapters 1 and 2


----------

